# Pets & Homebirth



## SoyLatte

So I was hoping to get some feedback from experienced home birthers on this topic.

We have read tons of info on bringing baby home from the hospital and how to introduce them to pets waiting at home(dogs, cats, etc.), but I haven't found much literature on pets and home birth.

We have one female dog who is a total sweetie, very good with kids of all ages and since becoming pregnant, has become super protective of me. I did read somewhere that the smell of amniotic fluid mixed with all the tension in the home at delivery can be stressful and cause some dogs to go into a depression. 

The last thing I want is a stressed out pooch. We were looking at boarding her at our local facility but I'm wondering when that should happen, how far into labor should I be before we remove her from the environment? And then how do we re-introduce her back into a home with a new occupant?

What have your experiences been, and whats worked for you? All feedback on the subject is appreciated :winkwink:


----------



## NaturalMomma

We have 2 dogs and they stayed outside most of my labor and then at the actual birth were in the basement. They didn't make a peep and we introduced ds2 just like we did with ds1 when we got home from the hospital.


----------



## Mervs Mum

We have 2 dogs and we just put them in a different room so they werent under our feet :) They did start to howl out of nowhere just as the baby was about to crown!


----------



## Kess

I'll let you know in the next six weeks-ish, OP! I have three dogs, and we're shutting them in the next room either behind a baby gate or actually with the door shut depending on how they're coping. I'd be amazed if they started howling, Merv's Mum, as I don't think they (the two I've had from puppies anyhow) know how to! I tried when the second one was little to teach her from clips on YouTube and she just looked confused and barked.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Mine have never howled before or after that day. Theyre spaniels and one is deaf from birth! :lol: it was surreal.


----------



## diz

I have two dogs and a cat and they were all kicking about some where whilst i was in labor, the dogs would both come and check up on me at some time or another. When the MW arrived at my home we put them in the kitchen, and they stayed there in there beds until the next morning, by which time Noah was with us. 

Non of them were any problem. xx


----------



## Kess

Mervs Mum said:


> Mine have never howled before or after that day. Theyre spaniels and one is deaf from birth! :lol: it was surreal.

Oooh, what type of spaniels? I have a cavalier and a cocker, and my DH's family all have working springers. I like spaniels.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Cockers :)


----------



## indigo_fairy

My 4 cats will be around, I really hope they don't try to get in the pool with me! 2 of them love water and 1 would be particularly dozy enough to jump on the side, which is a big reason I bought a la bassine one so it doesn't collapse. 

The 2 older ones I had at the time of my daughters arrival into the home were fine with her being there, we let them sniff her when they wanted to, left alone to hide if they were scared (when baby was crying) and they adjusted fine. 

I know it can be different with dogs. I would just make sure you show them lots of affection so they don't feel left out or replaced, as I think that's what would more likely cause a dog to be jealous or feel down. I did an animal behaviour course years ago, the differences in cats and dogs are literally immense!

MM that sounds like a really awesome moment, must have been surreal!


----------



## lilvixen

Hello :wave: I'm a HB hopeful too and we have 11 dogs & a litter of puppies :shock: and 12 chickens! :D Had the same number (only have 3 in the house though!) when I had a HB with DD2 3 years ago and they just weren't allowed in the room when it was all happening... they never made any difference to it all, don't worry xxx


----------



## murmur

In the last 24 hours my cat has really started playing up - he's been going around trying to spray everywhere. He even jumped in the birth pool this morning and tried to spray in that so I have just had to disinfect that. Normally he's okay, he is quite bolshy and demanding but he's never been like this before. He has turned into a total little git (although still a loveable git!) and it makes me wonder if he knows something I don't. If he's like this now then God knows what he'll be like when I'm in labour.


----------



## Kess

I was just chatting with my MW about pets and she said one of her clients had a dog that 24 hours before her labour went pretty much insane, knocked her over and started humping her, which was very much out of character. MW apparently asked if she could borrow the dog, as such a strong indication that labour is just around the corner could be useful in her profession!


----------



## jlynn611

@ Mervs Mom, I totally LOL'd reading about your pups howling, too cute :) I hope my pooch is ok with everything that's going on. I would love to have him home with us and be a part of the big day :)


----------



## lesleyann

My dogs where in the crates in the kitchen and did not make a sound or fuss the whole time


----------



## singers_love

Thank you fro this thread I was wondering about this, I have 3 dogs and a cat, I thought about puttin ght dogs in our bedroom, where they sleep normally so they just go to sleep while its all happening, but I dont want to do anything that will make them feel bad!!


----------



## ljo1984

i dont have dogs but have 2 house cats and to be honest i dont have a clue where they were when i was in labour, i know my mum asked if they needed feeding when she got there (as it was morning) so they will have been about but i cant remember seeing them ha ha.


----------

